# Pan Seared Scallops with a Wild Mushroom Ragout and Watercress-Truffle Pistou



## ironchef (Jul 27, 2005)

I love scallops.

*Pan Seared Scallops with a Wild Mushroom-Edamame Ragout and Watercress-Truffle Pistou*

*Yield: 4 Servings*

*Ingredients:*
*For the Scallops:*
16 U-10 Scallops
Kosher Salt
Fresh Cracked Pepper
2-3 Tbsp. Canola or Olive Oil

*For the Ragout:*
1/2 c. Dried Porcini Mushroom, rehydrated in HOT water, julienned
1/2 c. Cremini Mushrooms, thinly sliced
1/2 c. Button Mushrooms, thinly sliced
1/2 c. Maitake Mushrooms, thinly sliced
1/2 c. Shiitake Mushrooms, thinly sliced
1/2 c. Oyster Mushrooms, seperated
1/2 c. Edamame, blanched
3 Shallots, minced
1 tsp. Fresh Thyme, chopped
1 tsp. Fresh Italian Parsley, chopped
3 Tbsp. Canola Oil or Olive Oil
1/2 c. Dry White Wine 
1 c. Chicken Stock
3 Tbsp. Unsalted Butter
Kosher Salt to Taste

*For the Pistou*:
1 c. Watercress, leaves and very thin stems only
2 cloves Garlic
1/4 c. Italian Parsley
1/2 c. Canola or Grapeseed Oil
3 Tbsp. White Truffle Oil
Kosher Salt to taste
Cold Water as needed

*Method*:

Rehydrate the poricini mushrooms in hot water for at least 20 minutes. Make sure that the mushrooms are completely submerged.

*For the Pistou*:

In a blender or food processor, combine the watercress, garlic, parsley and canola/grapeseed oil. Puree until incorporated. Add the truffle oil and pulse. If the pistou is too thick, add 1-2 tsp. of water to thin it out. Season to taste with salt and reserve.

*For the Ragout*:

In a pan, heat the oil until lightly smoking. Add the shallots and saute until transucent, about 1 minute. Add the fresh mushrooms, season with salt, and saute until tender and a light golden brown, about 4-5 minutes. Add the white wine to deglaze, and reduce until approx. 1 Tbsp. of liquid remains. Add the porcini mushrooms and their liquid and the stock. Bring to a boil, then reduce on a gentle simmer until there is just enough liquid to coat the bottom of the pan (similar to a pasta sauce). When the sauce is almost finished reducing stir in the thyme, parsley, and edamame and cook for about 1 minute. Off the heat, stir in the butter until it is incorporated into the sauce. Season to taste with salt.

*For the Scallops*:

Heat the oil in large saute pan until smoking. Season both sides of the scallops with salt and pepper, and sear on both sides until golden brown and medium doneness, about 2-3 minutes per side. Transfer to a paper towel to drain the excess oil

*To Serve*:

Evenly distribute the ragout onto four plates. Place four scallops on the ragout. Drizzle the pistou on the scallops and around the edge of the ragout. Serve immediately.


----------

